
Poland approves logging Europe's last primeval forest - stared
http://phys.org/news/2016-03-poland-europe-primeval-forest.html
======
stared
Also before the final decision: [http://www.nature.com/news/polish-scientists-
protest-over-pl...](http://www.nature.com/news/polish-scientists-protest-over-
plan-to-log-in-bia%C5%82owie%C5%BCa-forest-1.19428) and
[http://voices.nationalgeographic.com/2016/01/19/ancient-
bial...](http://voices.nationalgeographic.com/2016/01/19/ancient-bialowieza-
forest-facing-major-destruction/)

And after: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-poland-environment-
forest-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-poland-environment-forest-
idUSKCN0WR15H)

